# Edimax wireless router - no internet



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

I do free work for a small charity and they have a wired lan network throughout the building which is supplied by the landlord.

Last week I stupidly volunteered to sort out a wireless network to allow visitors in the waiting area to go online.

Now normally I'd use a Netgear device but because funds are very short, I opted for a Edimax BR-6574n Wireless-N Gigabit Router, which was about 60% cheaper than a similar spec'd Netgear.

Now I plugged it all in and followed the instructions and all went fine until the final step. Basically the Edimax device asked you for the sort of broadband connection, i selected "always on lan" and told it to obtain settings automatically. I plugged the Edimax into a lan socket and then to the main computer in the office. The XP based machine was able to connect as it had before to the internet without any problems. However the Edimax device said it could not connect to the internet. 

Then I tried the wireless connection using a Windows 7 Compaq laptop. Whilst the SSID was visible, when i joined it it showed no internet connection. I tried everything and nothing seemed to work. 

So just to re-cap. The broadband is going through the lan socket into the lan WAN socket on the Edimax router. The XP desktop machine is then directly connected from it's lan socket to socket 4 on the Edimax. The wireless network is then setup using a WPA password. The Windows 7 laptop will connect but states there is no internet.

Is it me being thick>>>>probably, but if the wired connection can access the internet, then shouldn't the wireless network?

Please help.

Matt


----------



## speedturtle (May 4, 2010)

If you Win 7 connected, and you could not access to the internet, most likely it is gateway or DNS problem.

Do a ipconfig /all on you Win 7 computer and post and provide a screen shot of the setting on your router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Verify that Security/Firewall Software is disabled from the computer if there's any.

*Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer* and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

*Check that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services: *

•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation


----------



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

Hi, the Edimax can't seem to detect the internet connection still. Whilst it will pass the broadband connection thorugh the lan cable, it's not able to detect it weirdly. 

What I've done is pulled off the ipconfig /all on the XP machine with a direct connection from the machine to socket in a hope to get some of the required settings.

Can someone tell me what i need to then input into the Edimax and where?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried all 3 suggestions that I initially gave you?

Also, pls. do another ipconfig /all, unplug the network cable and do this:
Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Do you see any *? or !* symbols or do you see any of your Network Adapters at all?

Please Post information here.


----------



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. 

The Windows 7 laptop was not available today so I'll get this information next week.

My concern is why the Edimax unit on it's own is unable to detect the incoming broadband connection, whether using the web-based interface or the CD installation program.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

_



My concern is why the Edimax unit on it's own is unable to detect the incoming broadband connection, whether using the web-based interface or the CD installation program.

Click to expand...

_You will need to try another laptop and see if you're able to connect or at least ping the router's IP. Have you tried this already? If it's happening to all wireless computers, then you can do a factory reset of the router.


----------



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone for their help so far. Sadly when I popped in today I plugged in the Edimax and attempted to configure the unit again.

When I plugged it all in, as before the the XP machine which was wired to the Edimax and then into the broadband socket, again had access to the internet.

I then tried to log onto the Edimax and the thing shut-down, I reset and restarted. Again when I tried to connect via the web browser the damned thing shut down. I tried again, reset and reconnected. This time nothing at all.

I tried then 4 other various laptop, all with the same effect. Therefore the Edimax already has a RMA number and is winging it's way back tomorrow.

I've ordered a similar spec'd Cisco unit on promotion and I hope it proves to be easier to setup than the Edimax.

So once again, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

Right guys, the replacement Linksys turned up.

Its a WRT160N to replace an old Netgear router. 

I set it up configured so that the broadband socket was connected to the routers WAN socket and then broadcast this via wifi. The PC which was directly wired also ran the Linksys software. Once the software had completed all of it's tasks everything was working fine. However when i restarted the PC the router was saying it could not find the broadband connection. Now I seem to have no broadband connection at all.

Please someone put me out of my misery!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You didn't really need a CD to setup your brand new router.

Try this easy guide procedure without the CD.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## mattedwardsuk (May 6, 2010)

Cheers for the reply. I'd normally log on and install the router via the web interface in browser but strangely there was no option of doing this with the Linksys. As in no detail was given in the box. I've setup many Netgear and Belkin units but was assured by my supplier the Linksys was a quality piece of kit.

I can try the web interface but the issue seems to be around IP addresses of the incoming boradband connection. As explained above, it's not like connecting it to an existing broadband router, the office is supplied by a lease line style broadband, though in all truth i didn't anticipate it being this much of a deal.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Connect a computer directly to the router and do an ipconfig /all, see if you can get good IP's, you may Post it here. If you do see good IP's, try pinging the router also.


----------

